# Spooling Up 3 new rods. What Would you Do?



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

My family and I recently moved to Little river in Hertford NC, which is one of the many rivers that feed the Albermarle sound
my two boys and I have always just made do with our old hand me down rod and reels or what ever was cheep at wallmart we've never really had anything of quality. Seeing as we just moved to a river and a coastal community. I decided to drop a little coin and pick us up so new rod a reel combos. I bought both my boys a 11&12 years of age a penn battle II 3000 combo and myself a Spinfisher vI 3500 Combo.










The primary use of these rod and real combos will be fishing little river, the mouth of the sound and the streams and creeks that feed into the river. From canoe, boat, and shore fishing. There is a number of freshwater and saltwater species to be had. In the area we are the water is brackish. I personally have a caught a few perch and fluke with the limited fishing I've done. I've read that it is a excellent fresh water fishery as well. The river is commercially crabbed for blue crab.












My initial thought ordering these three rod and real combos was that I would just order a large spool if 10-15# mono and spool all three up. to keep my cost down as I just sprung for new rods and reels. However I have limited experience so I figured I would ask you all what you would do if you where to spool these three combos up.

Thanks for any advice.
Sincerely
Will


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

15 or 20# braid will last for years. Mono will age and deteriorates in sunlight faster and has memory. If you go the mono route I'd use 10# or 12# on reels that size.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with the suggestion that Benji has made, it's great advice, but you didn't say how you'll be fishing most of the time. Mono will be a bit more abrasion resistant than braid, when fishing around oyster beds and such, particularly dragging jigs and other lures. If you're fishing floats with bait or top & bottom rigs with bait, especially from a water craft, either one will be fine. A lot of folks who fish braid also add a leader, sometimes fluorocarbon for it's added abrasion resistance, which adds more cost, sometimes heavy mono. All such rigging is a compromise if you're going to be fishing with a variety of methods. This is why many folks have multiple set ups. So, either line type can work fine, but may not always be the best choice for how you want to fish. I use braid, but also use mono.


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok so our immediate goal for fishing this time of year is going to try and land a good number of the perch that will be heading into the river over the next couple months. Mostly from pier and shore some from our canoe . Throwing rattle traps or other baits that we find to be productive. We will likely do a fair amount of live bait fishing if we find it to be productive.

the initial cost of spooling up all three rods up with mono is what has me leaning in that direction. The fact that I’ve never used braid on any type on my own gear leaves me a little overwhelmed searching brands and color and all of that.

I may purchase braid for my spinfisher with a carbon fiber or mono leader . And spool up my two sons with Mono.

Until there skill level improves.
or I may just bight the bullet and spool them all three with 15# Braid and 12#mono leaders.

I’ve been watching a lot of videos on YouTube on my free time and reading some articles and have found that there is a no one size fits all solution.

I’m just trying to find a solution that will not break the bank or frustrate my to young sons. After all this is supposed to be enjoyable for them.

I dug out all our old gear and wet a few lines this morning. All spoo up with different weights and colors of monofilament.

I was hoping playing with this gear would help me make up my mind. But after diving into this it’s only made me more curious to if braid is worth the investment. Or if i should just stick with what i know .

I think the overwhelming amount of brands, products and information out there just over complicates it. Or it’s likely just me over complicating it lol.

I’m going to do a little more research I’ll report back once I make a decision.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I understand saving some money. However, I always take my reels to one of the many tackle shops on Hatteras to support them.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Samoset said:


> Ok so our immediate goal for fishing this time of year is going to try and land a good number of the perch that will be heading into the river over the next couple months. Mostly from pier and shore some from our canoe . Throwing rattle traps or other baits that we find to be productive. We will likely do a fair amount of live bait fishing if we find it to be productive.
> 
> the initial cost of spooling up all three rods up with mono is what has me leaning in that direction. The fact that I’ve never used braid on any type on my own gear leaves me a little overwhelmed searching brands and color and all of that.
> 
> ...


Mono type line is a good choice for lures with treble hooks, particularly if the rod is a little stiff. The stretch with mono lines lessens the chance of pulling trebles loose. 

I've been using the Yozuri Hybrid for some years now, and it's been a good line for me, It may not be a good choice for kids, as it does have some memory. Some of the Berkley lines are as good as any for general use, and won't break the bank. Big Game is a good choice, but I've used several of the Trilene versions too. 

I really like the Ande mono's but they seem to be getting more difficult to find. I've also used Silver Thread on some of my spinning outfit that are used primarily for panfish. I have no complaints about either brand. 

I've never tried it myself, and don't buy a lot from Bass Pro Shops anyway, but many folks that I know say that the BPS Excel brand of mono line is as good as any and very reasonable in price. 

I also use braid as I mentioned in my previous post. I like the Sufix 832 the best, but have done fine with other brands. I've used it for fishing natural baits and for lures such as jigs. I don't use it for lures with treble hooks too much, except for big hard or soft jerkbaits. One of the complaints about braid with lures that have trebles is the hooks get caught in the braid too often, so with teaching kids again may not be a good choice. 

IMO, for what you plan, and the economy factor, particularly with the kids, a mono type of line would be what I would go with.


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice. My oldest boy wasted no time breaking In his Easter present. He landed his first ever Red. Using a 1/2 oz white beetle spin.








I Ended up spooling up the boys rods with 12# stern original monofilament.
And my spinfisher with 20# power pro. These rods are awesome. We’ve been enjoying them thoroughly.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

That's what it's all about! Nice fish congratulations! He looks ecstatic!


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks he was absolutely gleaming. Lol


----------

